# Heros sp. 'rotkeil' / Red Shoulder Severum pair with eggs



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

This pair of 'rotkeils' has just finished spawning on a piece of driftwood in a 150G SA biotope tank. A pair of Chocolate cichlids has also laid eggs about 6" to the left on a rock. You can just see the nose of the temporalis male on the left side of the video.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Gorgeous Jim.


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks, Iggy.
Interestingly enough, the rotkeil and temporalis pairs spawned at virtually the same time, and less than a foot apart. They are tolerating one another, no problem.


----------



## wildcaught dutchman (Jan 27, 2013)

Very nice!!


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Hey Jim,

I'm curious, what happened when the fry went free swimming? Did the aggression pick up?


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

ahud said:


> Hey Jim,
> I'm curious, what happened when the fry went free swimming? Did the aggression pick up?


Actually, neither batch reached the free swimming stage. They were eaten a day or so after hatching.



wildcaught dutchman said:


> Very nice!!


Thanks.


----------

